
Ask HN: How do you avoid local peak times when booking a holiday? - Oras
Hi HN,
When you book a holiday, how do you check if your holiday time does not interfere with local events that may cause peak times examples like all restaurants are full, long queues everywhere? Or sometimes local events that results in all shops closed (like religious holidays)?
======
madcaptenor
I've found this out from Wikitravel sometimes, and any good travel guide to a
destination will have that information. (Go to the bookstore and find one if
you haven't decided whether you're going yet.)

Are you asking about some particular location (so is your question really of
the form "I'm thinking of going to the USA in the last week of November, will
things be closed?") or is this a hypothetical question?

~~~
Oras
Thank you for your reply @madcaptenor. It is actually hypothetical question to
see what people are using at the moment. Basically I am trying to solve this
problem using a web app and would like to see if it is a problem for people
(it is for me) and whether there are any available solutions.

